# Tools of the Mind



## Wild Lupine (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm not really sure the best place to post this, but this article talks about the development of impulse control and other executive functioning. As those are so important to self discipline, and what gentle discipline seems to be promoting as long term goals, I thought it would be of interest here. Move it if it fits better somewhere else.

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/27/ma...&_r=1&emc=eta1


----------



## dogretro (Jun 17, 2008)

Thank you for posting that, it was extremely interesting!!


----------

